# My 2 year old is sleeping- A LOT!



## crayon

I am starting to feel like I need to take DD in and have her checked- blood test I think- am I crazy?

She is sleeping A LOT- she is going to sleep by 8pm and getting up about 7:30 am and taking at least a 2-3 hour nap. To me- this is A LOT- she was not even taking naps often up until about 2 months ago and now it seems that by 11am she is ready to crash. She is 2 1/2. I know she is growing because her pants are small and she could be getting her 2 year molars too- but I feel like this is very abnormal for her, the super long naps and the fussiness seems so unlike her.

Do you think this is normal growing or something I should have looked at?


----------



## bdavis337

My son is 28 months and he sleeps at least 14 hours each day. Is she about to acquire a major new skills, like full sentences or some new physical stuff she's been working on? MT just learned to jump up and down on both legs and he's recently begun speaking in full, complex sentences like "I want to read my Thomas train book", and he needed even MORE sleep than normal right before and during these new skills.


----------



## Parker'smommy

normal. My 2.5 year old sleeps all night long from 8 am - 7 am and then takes at least a 2 - 3 hr. nap. My ds did this at this age too. All kids are different and while some 2.5 year olds might be starting to give up their naps, that is normal for them. My dd and your dd just require a good amount of sleep, and that's okay. If she was still taking TWO 2-3 hour naps I'd _might_ be concerned...but maybe. All kids are different, but one 2-3 hour nap isn't out of the realm of normal. Relax and enjoy it while you can!!!


----------



## pbjmama

Possibily normal. I would probably wait awhile and see unless your mommy radar is going strong. How about increasing her iron too?


----------



## crayon

I know she has been talking more too- and that she is in fact growing as I keep putting on close that are WAY too small. She is very small as it is, and it is a shock that she is really growing. She was all done with naps very early on- and so this kinda threw me.


----------



## gingerstar

I'd agree, she is probably in a growth spurt. But I mostly posted just to say how beautiful your girls are!!


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl

My daughter was a terrible sleeper, then around 19 months, started sleeping 12 hours at night and taking a good 2 hour afternoon nap. This kept up til she was about 27 months old and my 2nd was born. She's still doing the night time thing but not napping since then.


----------



## Logan's Mom

I have to say, Lucky You!









No seriously, I read somewhere (want to say Dr. Sears, but could be wrong) that there is a range (range being an operative word) and I believe that your DC falls into the normal range.

Of course, if you feel that there is a problem, asking your Dr. couldn't hurt. I'm always one to think asking never hurts and sometimes helps if I listen.


----------



## Mom2Boy&Girl

The sleep pattern you described is what I consider totally normal for both of my children. The fact that your DD is getting her molars AND she's growing is probably a good explanation for the increase in sleep, but if you're concerned, it couldn't hurt to get her check out.

Good luck!


----------



## belle.h

My daughter sleeps about the same amount. She was never a good sleeper, so now that she is sleeping all night, for about 12 hours, plus a 2-3 hour nap, I'm lovin' it!! I am enjoying it for as long as I can.


----------

